# جياشة



## El Siciliano

السلام عليكم،

كل عام وأنتم بخير. إخواني الكرام، سؤالي في الكلمة التالية وهي: *جياشة*. هل هي مصدر لـ*جاش، يجيش* ؟

وسبب هذا السؤال، زملائي الأعزاء، أن نسختي لـ لسان العرب بعيدة عني والسبب الثاني هو يقيني باستعدادكم الكريم لمساعدة زملائكم المترجمين. فلكم جزيل الشكر. 

*الصقلي*​


----------



## El Siciliano

El Siciliano said:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير. إخواني الكرام، سؤالي في الكلمة التالية وهي: *جياشة*. هل هي مصدر لـ*جاش، يجيش* ؟
> 
> وسبب هذا السؤال، زملائي الأعزاء، أن نسختي لـ لسان العرب بعيدة عني والسبب الثاني هو يقيني باستعدادكم الكريم لمساعدة زملائكم المترجمين. فلكم جزيل الشكر.
> 
> *الصقلي*​


*وهل يحتمل أن تكون الكلمة "جياش" ؟*​


----------



## cherine

el siciliano said:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير. إخواني الكرام، سؤالي في الكلمة التالية وهي: *جياشة*. هل هي مصدر لـ*جاش، يجيش* ؟
> 
> وسبب هذا السؤال، زملائي الأعزاء، أن نسختي لـ لسان العرب بعيدة عني والسبب الثاني هو يقيني باستعدادكم الكريم لمساعدة زملائكم المترجمين. فلكم جزيل الشكر.
> 
> *الصقلي*​


وعليك السلام يا صقلي،

جَيَّاش صيغة مبالغة على وزن فَعَّال من الفعل جاش يجيش. وهي تُستخدم صفة/نعتًا. ومؤنثها: جياشة.
أما المصدر فهو -على حد علمي- جَيَشان.


----------



## Mahaodeh

له ثلاث مصادر: جاش يجيش جَيْشًا وجُيُوْشًا وجَيَشَانًا.


----------



## ayed

يقال :
عاطفة جياشة


----------



## El Siciliano

ayed said:


> يقال :
> عاطفة جياشة


جميل جدا، 
بارك الله فيك عائض!!!


----------

